# Issues with V2 hitting preset PSI in the rear.



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

V2 management, 3/8" line. Press a preset, say 40PSI for the rears for ride height, and it will fill to 60 PSI, dump to 30, fill to 50, dump to 35, fill to 50 again, then go to 40.
I assume this happens because the 3/8" line fills and dumps too fast for the pressure sensor to read the PSI and close the valves in time.

Will adding some in line flow controls for the rears fix this? I did some minor searching, but got mixed answers from some pretty old threads. Just wanting to confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You don't need flow controls. Check your settings. Go to settings-calibrate-adjust system. The higher the number the more the system will overfill the bag and then release air to the desired psi. Try playing around with those numbers. 1 through 10 :beer::beer:


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine is doing this aswell but only on the fronts, tried changing the calibration settings but no joy.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

do you have a muffler on the exhaust port?


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

No. Not sure how muffling sound would solve the fill/dump issue.
Unless you mean a flow control? That would be on the line between manifold and the bag though.

Still need to get around to installing those. Changing the calibration settings didn't solve anything.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

bryangb said:


> You don't need flow controls. Check your settings. Go to settings-calibrate-adjust system. The higher the number the more the system will overfill the bag and then release air to the desired psi. Try playing around with those numbers. 1 through 10 :beer::beer:


Mine has the same issue, and even doing this doens't stop it. For some reason it looks like the number doesnt save, at defualt it's 5 but when I got in change it to 1 and go back to see if it saved it's back at 5.

It's starting to drive me insane, I get out of the car for a minute and when I get back it fills the rears to like 90 then back down past the preset and then up again before hitting the preset. :banghead:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

nyboy07 said:


> Mine has the same issue, and even doing this doens't stop it. For some reason it looks like the number doesnt save, at defualt it's 5 but when I got in change it to 1 and go back to see if it saved it's back at 5.
> 
> It's starting to drive me insane, I get out of the car for a minute and when I get back it fills the rears to like 90 then back down past the preset and then up again before hitting the preset. :banghead:


 I used to have this problem too, but i realised I had a mini leak in the air line from the manifold to driver rear bag. After I fixed it and re-calibrated I'm having zero (minimal) issues with hitting preset. In fact, it's been hitting it right on the first shot since (knock on wood).


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

macleanshaun said:


> No. Not sure how muffling sound would solve the fill/dump issue.
> Unless you mean a flow control? That would be on the line between manifold and the bag though.
> 
> Still need to get around to installing those. Changing the calibration settings didn't solve anything.


 mufflers, not only quieting down the air release they also slow it down at the same time. Ive hear of guys with 3/8" line using them to purely slow airring out down. So it could have something to do with something. I dunno for sure tho I have never played around with V2


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

What i have done with my v2 3/8 is that i added a flow control to the exhaust port of the v2 manifold. 

The raise is still quick, but the dumping is more regulated. It is much accurate :thumbup: (also the ADJ function is on 2/3)


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Zackjoe15 said:


> mufflers, not only quieting down the air release they also slow it down at the same time. Ive hear of guys with 3/8" line using them to purely slow airring out down. So it could have something to do with something. I dunno for sure tho I have never played around with V2


 An alternative to a muffler is just adapt the 3/8 down to 1/4 and run a foot of 1/4" air line. That will slow it down as well.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! someone else actually told me this weekend to throw a muffler on because it slows the dump down quite a bit. 

That seems like the easiest solution.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

filmed mine today :banghead: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5i8mo_zpFI&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Bump to anymore info on this problem?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you tried to contact Air Lift directly about the issue? Their customer service is excellent and they should take great care of you. :thumbup:


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes I did, I emailed Jeremy, he told me adjust the calibration number, it helped a bit but it often says unsuccessful then as I drive off it airs out at the front while I'm driving


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is just a thought, why don't you try running your tank at a lower pressure? Lower pressure = slower fills = less error in height = less adjustments = better (was my thinking at least)


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

I still haven't gotten around to putting flow controls on.
I played with calibration numbers, no change. I'm going to try the tank pressure. That sounds like a super easy fix.


----------



## Noble_Euro (Mar 30, 2012)

Macleanshaun, did you ever find a solution to your problem? I am actually having similar problems butt mine is the rear. My system was fine for months and I decided to do some winter prep, reroute lines, drain tank etc. I figured I would recalibrate while I was at it and ran into issues after that. Why cant i just leave stuff alone :banghead: I kept all my settings the same as I had it, tank psi min 130 - max 150 and adjustment calibration at 3. I'll run it through the 10 minute process with me in the car and it even says it was successful. it hits the front just like it should and the rear just "roams" until it finally says unsuccessful.


the one thing I may look into is a leak like ornithology said I checked for leaks but it was late so maybe i missed something.


also, i have a mk4 jetta, V2 obviously, air lift slam fronts and rears, viair 444 compressor


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

I ended up getting a replacement manifold from air-lift, mine works a treat now


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had the same issue. It was the manifold for me. Airlift has the best service. They sent a new one out to me and problem is solved. You might have one of the older manifolds that they are having issues with.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I cant remember the name of the setting off hand, but if you skim through the booklet, or menu on your controller you will find it. there is an adjustment you can make that will make it overshoot your pressure, then air down to it, you can lower that setting so itll under-shoot, then add more to get to pressure. 

Adjusting this should get you to the sweet spot where it isnt annoying. Ive personally never messed with mine, my ride height on the CC is 53 front 44 rear and the rear is quick the front overshoots a bit and gets right down to pressure.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

A new manifold never solved the issue, haven't ordered flow controls or a muffler yet.
We just use the presets to air up to ride height, and then just switch to manual when driving if we need to air up over a large speedbump or something. Then switch back to preset to air out when parked.


----------

